# 6 day old kid problems?!?!?



## kentuckychicks (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi we have rescued a baby goat. We do not have other goats yet. The guy will got her from has health problems and was unable to care for her. His doe had her during the night he went out the next morning and the doe had rejected her and she was having problems with her hind legs. He brought her in and started bottle feeding her. He did not have the space to care for the kid and when I got there she had been in a hamster cage for five days only getting out to be fed. She was unable to move her back legs at all but I knew I just couldn't leave her. I put her in a large dog kennel (I mean a huge one that could house an adult goat) and brought her home to my laundry room. I felt for broken bones and everything seems intact and she doesn't cry at all when moving her legs or anything. After feeding her every time I have let her out for a few hours until she gets tired and wants to nap then I put her back in her kennel. After being out most of the day she can actually stand up and has use of her left rear leg but is still having problems moving her right one much if any at all.


----------



## kentuckychicks (Nov 2, 2013)

I have pictures under the same user name kentuckychicks on backyard chickens I just can't figure out how to add pictures on here yet


----------



## elevan (Nov 3, 2013)

You need to get some Bo-Se from a vet and give it to her.  That should help.


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 3, 2013)

Did she get any colostrum?  I would also recommend some Bo-Se.  Where in KY are you?  If I am close, I have some.  I am in Pendleton County.


----------



## kentuckychicks (Nov 3, 2013)

Bo-se can I only get that from a vet? I will call in the morning first thing! I'm in Caldwell Co


----------



## kentuckychicks (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm not sure if she got colostrum as I got her at five days old her mother was rejecting her before she was brought in. I'm getting thrown into the deep end of the goat pool with her but I'm in love !!!


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 3, 2013)

Yes, Bo-Se is prescription only.  Unfortunately you are about as far away as you can get and still be in Kentucky.  If you are unsure about colostrum keep a very close eye on her for signs of illness, especially pneumonia.  Treat aggressively and immediately if she has any.  

Good luck!


----------

